# προβοκάτσια = an act of (political) provocation, the work of provocateurs, activities of agents provocateurs, false flag operation(s)



## nickel (Nov 3, 2013)

Η λέξη _*προβοκάτσια*_ μάς ήρθε από τη ρώσικη провокация. Όλα ξεκίνησαν από το λατινικό _provocare_ «προκαλώ» και το γαλλικό _provocation_ «πρόκληση».
Στα αγγλικά δεν υπάρχει ειδικός όρος για την πολιτική προβοκάτσια, ενώ χρησιμοποιείται ο γαλλικός όρος για τον προβοκάτορα, *(agent) provocateur*.

Δεν μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά πότε μπήκε η λέξη _προβοκάτσια_ στη γλώσσα μας, αλλά αναζητώντας την στον Ριζοσπάστη των ετών 1917-1983, τη βρήκα για πρώτη φορά σε φύλλο της 1/1/1932: «Ν’ αποσπάσουμε απ’ τη μπουρζουαζία το όπλο της προβοκάτσιας». Το έτος 1933 βρήκα δεκάδες χρήσεις, αλλά δεν είχα την υπομονή να εντοπίσω το λόγο για το φούντωμα. Στα φύλλα των αστικών εντύπων η εμφάνιση της λέξης έρχεται στα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια.

Στη Δύση το Robert μού λέει ότι ο _agent provocateur_ εμφανίζεται το 1812, ενώ το OED δίνει τον όρο σε αγγλικό κείμενο από το 1877:

*agent provocateur
*An agent employed to induce or incite a suspected person or group to commit an incriminating act. 
1877 W. de Horsey _Let_. 8 Jan. in A. Ponsonby _Henry Ponsonby_ (1942) xiv. 324 You may think that I am looking through very coloured spectacles when I attribute … the Bulgarian atrocities to Russian intrigue—that Russian ‘agents provocateurs’ prepared the Servian rebellion. 1896 Le Queux _Secret Service_ viii. 169 It was hinted to an agent provocateur that your death would be gratifying. 1923 _Daily Mail_ 1 Mar. 8 Constantinople had long been the Mecca of the professional spy and agent provocateur.

Ο σκέτος _provocateur_ πρωτοεμφανίζεται το 1922 και σε μετάφραση βιβλίου του Τρότσκι το 1925:

*provocateur
*One who provokes a disturbance; an agitator; an agent provocateur. Also attrib. 
1922 U. Sinclair _They call me Carpenter_ xxvii. 94 The poor devils who went on strike were locked out of the factories ... and their policies bedevilled by provocateurs. 1925 L. Trotsky _Whither England?_ v. 99 It must also thoroughly understand that the strike will fail to be immediately defeated only if it is able to offer the necessary resistance to the strike-breakers, provocateurs, Fascisti, etc. 

Ο όρος προφέρεται γαλλικά από τους Άγγλους, αζάν προβοκατέρ (παράδειγμα).

Στον ορισμό του OED βλέπουμε ότι ο προβοκάτορας *προκαλεί* την τέλεση παράνομων ενεργειών από το στόχο του, εξωθεί ή παρασύρει τον αντίπαλό του σε παράνομες ενέργειες. (LexiGram: *προβοκάτσια* ύπουλη ενέργεια που ωθεί άτομα σε παράνομες πράξεις, ώστε να εκτεθούν αυτά και να ωφεληθούν οι αντίπαλοί τους. ΛΚΝ: *προβοκάτορας* άτομο που με εντολή τρίτων διεισδύει λαθραία σε μια ομάδα, σε έναν πολιτικό χώρο, σε μια συγκέντρωση, διαδήλωση ή άλλη εκδήλωση, για να προκαλέσει σύγχυση, ταραχή και να υποκινήσει τους συμμετέχοντες να υιοθετήσουν απόψεις ακραίες ή να εκτραπούν σε ενέργειες βίαιες ή παράνομες με στόχο τη δυσφήμιση, την ενοχοποίησή τους ή την πρόκληση αντιποίνων εναντίον τους)

Αυτό περιγράφει και η Wikipedia με περισσότερα λόγια:

Traditionally, an *agent provocateur* (French for “inciting agent”) is an agent employed by the police or other entity to act undercover to entice or provoke another person to commit an illegal act or falsely implicate them in partaking in the illegal act. More generally, the term may refer to an undercover person who seeks to discredit or harm another group (e.g., peaceful protest or demonstration) by provoking them to commit a wrong or rash action (thus, undermining the protest or demonstration).
*
Common usage
*
An agent provocateur may be a police officer or a secret agent of police who encourages suspects to carry out a crime under conditions where evidence can be obtained; or who suggests the commission of a crime to another, in hopes they will go along with the suggestion and be convicted of the crime.

A political organization or government may use agents provocateurs against political opponents. The provocateurs try to incite the opponent to do counter-productive or ineffective acts to foster public disdain—or provide a pretext for aggression against the opponent (see Red-baiting).

Historically, labor spies, hired to infiltrate, monitor, disrupt, or subvert union activities, have used agent provocateur tactics.

Agent provocateur activities raise ethical and legal issues. In common law jurisdictions, the legal concept of entrapment may apply if the main impetus for the crime was the provocateur.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agent_provocateur

Με άλλα λόγια ή στα ελληνικά, ένας προβοκάτορας της αστυνομίας παρεισδύει σε μια αντικυβερνητική οργάνωση και προτείνει παράνομες ενέργειες, τις οποίες διευκολύνει με διάφορους τρόπους, π.χ. με πληροφορίες ή εξασφάλιση οπλισμού. Σε μια διαδήλωση ο προβοκάτορας σπάει αυτός την πρώτη βιτρίνα ή ρίχνει αυτός την πρώτη μολότοφ στα ΜΑΤ, παρασύροντας τα μέλη της οργάνωσης-στόχου να τον μιμηθούν.

Αυτή είναι η σημασία και του ρήματος, ακόμα και σε απλές χρήσεις: «Με προβοκάρεις» σημαίνει ότι επιδιώκεις να με αναγκάσεις να κάνω κάτι κακό ή παράνομο.

Ωστόσο, στα ελληνικά βλέπουμε τη σημασία της προβοκάτσιας να επεκτείνεται συχνά στην περιγραφή *ενεργειών που οργανώνονται και διαπράττονται με σκοπό να αποδοθούν σε αντίπαλο χώρο και να τον ενοχοποιήσουν*. Για παράδειγμα, όταν πολλοί απέδιδαν τα εγκλήματα της οργάνωσης 17 Νοέμβρη σε προβοκάτσια δεν εννοούσαν ότι κάποιοι πράκτορες της CIA ή άλλης μυστικής υπηρεσίας είχαν διεισδύσει σε ακροαριστερή οργάνωση και την παρέσυραν στα εγκλήματά της. Η θεωρία έλεγε ότι δεν υπήρχε καμιά αριστερή οργάνωση και τα εγκλήματα τα διέπρατταν ξένες ή ντόπιες υπηρεσίες. Φεύγουμε έτσι από το «προκαλώ» της γνήσιας προβοκάτσιας αφού *ο αντίπαλος δεν έχει καμιά συμμετοχή*.

Περνάμε σ’ αυτό που οι αγγλόφωνοι ονομάζουν *false flag operations*. 

*False flag* (or *black flag*) describes covert military or paramilitary operations designed to deceive in such a way that the operations appear as though they are being carried out by other entities, groups or nations than those who actually planned and executed them. Operations carried during peace-time by civilian organizations, as well as covert government agencies, may by extension be called false flag operations if they seek to hide the real organization behind an operation.

The name “false flag” has its origins in naval warfare where the use of a flag other than the belligerent's true battle flag as a _ruse de guerre_, before engaging the enemy, has long been acceptable. Such operations are also acceptable in certain circumstances in land warfare, to deceive enemies in similar ways providing that the deception is not perfidious and all such deceptions are discarded before opening fire upon the enemy.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/False_flag

Η πιο γνωστή σε μένα προβοκάτσια αυτού του είδους είναι ο εμπρησμός του Ράιχσταγκ, του κτιρίου της γερμανικής Βουλής, το 1933.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reichstag_fire

Αναπόφευκτα η προχτεσινή δολοφονία των νέων έξω από τα γραφεία της Χρυσής Αυγής οδήγησε πολιτικούς και δημοσιογράφους στη διατύπωση σεναρίων. Ο Δημήτρης Καμπουράκης στο protagon.gr έσπευσε να καταθέσει ό,τι πιθανό και απίθανο κατέβασε η κούτρα του:

Είναι εκτέλεση από «αριστερούς» τρομοκράτες ως εκδίκηση στη δολοφονία του Παύλου Φύσσα; Είναι προβοκάτσια νεκρανάστασης της ναζιστικής Δεξιάς από το βαθύτατο εσωτερικό της; Είναι υλοποίηση ενός ευρύτερου σχεδίου πολιτικής αποσταθεροποίησης της χώρας; Είναι προσπάθεια αποπροσανατολισμού του κόσμου από τα πραγματικά προβλήματα που συνεχίζει να φέρνει το μνημόνιο; Είναι προσπάθεια ανάσχεσης μιας πορείας την ώρα που φθάσαμε στο τσακ για να απαλλαγούμε απ’ την κηδεμονία και τα μνημόνια; Είναι ένα χτύπημα στις αναμενόμενες ξένες επενδύσεις; Είναι χτύπημα στον τουρισμό που πήγαινε καλά; Είναι καλλιέργεια φόβου που θα τονώσει μια κυβέρνηση που κλονίζεται; Είναι έναρξη ενός πολέμου με πραγματικά πυρά ανάμεσα στα δύο εγκληματικά άκρα;
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.ellada&id=28936

Ο Κούλογλου σε ρόλο Κλουζό έβγαλε αμέσως πόρισμα:

Το παρακράτος φτιάχνει μάρτυρες για την ΧΑ. Η προβοκάτσια είναι χοντροκομμένη.
http://tvxs.gr/news/omada-tvxs/para..._medium=facebook&utm_campaign=τv+χωρίς+σύνορα

Η Αυγή στην πρώτη της ανάλυση λέει εύστοχα: «Η ενέργεια αντικειμενικά λειτουργεί ως προβοκάτσια». Και, εντελώς άστοχα, βάζει σαν τίτλο ένα σκέτο «Προβοκάτσια!». Ελπίζω αν κάτσουν να το σκεφτούν να μπορούν να καταλάβουν τη διαφορά.
http://www.avgi.gr/article/1231121/probokatsia-

Ο Πέτρος Τατσόπουλος ήταν πολύ πιο εύστοχος στο πρωινό πρόγραμμα του Mega. Δεν δίστασε να πει (το μεταφέρω με δικά μου λόγια): «Αν αυτοί δεν είναι ψυχροί δολοφόνοι που εκτελούν κάποιο συμβόλαιο, εκτός από δολοφόνοι, είναι και εγκληματικά ηλίθιοι — και αυτό τους καθιστά διπλά επικίνδυνους».
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEFUhX8IbAw

Η Αριστερά δεν αρκεί να βλέπει πάντα πράκτορες και προβοκάτορες πίσω από τις εγκληματικές ενέργειες. Ας μη διστάζει να περιλαμβάνει στις ερμηνείες και το ενδεχόμενο να δρουν εγκληματικά ηλίθιοι «αριστεροί». Μερικούς τέτοιους «αριστερούς» τους γνωρίζουμε ήδη και είναι στον Κορυδαλλό. Επιβάλλεται να εξετάζει αυτό το ενδεχόμενο και να αποστασιοποιείται απ’ αυτό αν δεν θέλει να την περιλαμβάνουν στις θεωρίες για τα δύο άκρα.

Και για να επιστρέψουμε στα μεταφραστικά μας. Αποδόσεις για την προβοκάτσια:

*an act of (political) provocation
the work of provocateurs
activities of agents provocateurs
false flag operation(s)*

[Αν ενοχλεί το πολιτικό κομμάτι σε γλωσσικό νήμα, δεν έχω καμιά αντίρρηση να το μεταφέρω στις πολιτικές συζητήσεις. Θεωρώ ωστόσο ότι είναι ένα καλό παράδειγμα για την παραφθορά της αρχικής σημασίας της προβοκάτσιας.]


----------



## cougr (Nov 3, 2013)

Παίζει και το _entrapment_ (ενίοτε _criminal entrapment_, _political entrapment_)

π.χ. If this proves true, then Azir is an agent provocateur using classic (and increasingly common) FBI techniques of entrapment -- to fabricate alleged crimes where none might have materialized, and ensnare the unwary and susceptible, all for larger quite-sinister purposes of the state.


----------



## nickel (Nov 3, 2013)

Το κρατούσα για συζήτηση σε χωριστό νήμα, μια και είναι πολύ ευρύτερος όρος. Αλλά οπωσδήποτε ταιριάζει στα παραδείγματά σου.


----------



## sarant (Nov 3, 2013)

Καλημέρα, κατά σύμπτωση είχα κι εγώ αρχίσει να μαζεύω στοιχεία για την ιστορία της λέξης, οπότε σε πολλά συμπέφτουμε. Όταν βάλω και το δικό μου θα φανεί ότι σε έχω κατακλέψει, ενώ θα σε έχω κλέψει λίγο.

Δεν έχω τα χαρτιά μου πρόχειρα, αλλά νομίζω ότι το πρώτο άρθρο του Ριζοσπάστη το 1932 είναι μετάφραση από σοβιετικό, κάτι που έχει τη σημασία του.


----------



## nickel (Nov 3, 2013)

sarant said:


> Όταν βάλω και το δικό μου θα φανεί ότι σε έχω κατακλέψει, ενώ θα σε έχω κλέψει λίγο.


Καλημέρα. Τι εννοείς; Δεν μπορείς να επινοήσεις μια εντελώς διαφορετική ιστορία της λέξης; 
(Πρέπει να σας πω την ιστορία με τα λεξικά, που ένα ειδικό λεξικό έκανε αγωγή σε δύο νεότερα επειδή, λέει, το αντέγραφαν. Δεν είχαν, βλέπετε, σκεφτεί τα νεότερα να επινοήσουν δικές τους αποδόσεις για τους όρους.)

---------------

Κάποιοι λεξιλόγοι μού επισήμαναν ότι και τα Νέα είχαν τίτλο «Προβοκάτσια». Πράγματι, τον βλέπω εδώ:
http://news247.gr/newspapers/Afternoon/ta_nea/ta_nea.2483093.html?watch=fullwidth&
Μάλιστα, εκτός από τον τίτλο, λέει αποκάτω ότι «Η διπλή εν ψυχρώ δολοφονία ήταν μια χοντροκομμένη προβοκάτσια με στόχο τη σταθερότητα». Παραμέσα υποθέτω ότι δίνουν κάποια λεπτομερή εξήγηση ή εξετάζουν και άλλες εκδοχές.
Παρόμοιο τίτλο είχε και η Αυγή: «Προβοκάτσια με δύο νεκρούς»
http://news247.gr/newspapers/Morning/i_avgi/h_aygh.2483102.html?watch=fullwidth&

Ωστόσο, εγώ δεν έκανα σχολιασμό πρωτοσέλιδων. (Έτσι κι αλλιώς, από τον καιρό που τα Νέα έβαλαν συνδρομή έχω σταματήσει να περνάω και για τους τίτλους ακόμα. Θα βγάλουν κάποια στιγμή τη συνδρομή και δεν θα το πάρω χαμπάρι.)



nickel said:


> Η Αυγή στην πρώτη της ανάλυση λέει εύστοχα: «Η ενέργεια αντικειμενικά λειτουργεί ως προβοκάτσια». Και, εντελώς άστοχα, βάζει σαν τίτλο ένα σκέτο «Προβοκάτσια!».
> http://www.avgi.gr/article/1231121/probokatsia-



Ήθελα να δείξω πόσο εύστοχη θεώρησα ότι ήταν η διατύπωση «αντικειμενικά λειτουργεί ως προβοκάτσια» και πόσο την υπονόμευσαν με το μονολεκτικό «Προβοκάτσια» του τίτλου του άρθρου.


----------



## nickel (Nov 3, 2013)

Πήγα τώρα και διάβασα το άρθρο των Νέων:
http://www.tanea.gr/opinions/all-opinions/article/5051233/probokatsia/

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η _προβοκάτσια_ χρησιμοποιείται με κάποια αοριστία, σαν ενέργεια που αποσκοπεί στην πρόκληση γενικότερης αναταραχής και αποσταθεροποίησης. Δεν θεωρώ ότι δείχνει ποιος χώρος προσπαθεί να ενοχοποιήσει ποιον.


----------

